
Red Hat spreads FUD about community open source software - yevster
https://www.redhat.com/en/engage/community-vs-subscription-s-201906100350?sc_cid=701f2000000u6QkAAI
======
mimixco
I don't think that's FUD at all. One of the great things about open source is
that there's room for people to use the free version and also a market for
people who want to pay for something that's hosted or supported. Those are
just normal aspects of software use in businesses of different sizes, and
pretty much the reason Red Hat exists as a company.

~~~
verdverm
Totally agree, I'm currently consulting for a company which helps enterprises
run an Apache project as a managed solution. Funny thing is that I'm helping
them run Kubernetes better.

There is definite value in hiring expertise and that's why open source has
created many companies.

